# 5/4 x 6 or 8 white cedar?



## startingfromscratch (Aug 29, 2009)

This wife wants to make some raised beds (probably two 3×5) in the back yard.

Looking at some catalogues…premade kits are pricey and they look pretty simple. Catch is, I need 5/4 cedar boards. I'm in the Baltimore, MD area. Our big boxes don't carry it and I've called a couple lumber yards and they don't either.

Is 5/4 by 6 or 8 cedar something I'm likely to find at a general lumber yard if I keep calling around?

Many thanks!


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

Home Depot sells 5/4x6 cedar decking. It has radiused edges, but should work for a planter


----------



## startingfromscratch (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Junbug, do you know if it's treated with anything?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Check your local Craigslist. Sawyers like me sell lumber, and I bet that there is some Eastern Red Cedar that you can get for a good price. It has good rot resistance. Atlantic White Cedar is very hard to find anymore, anywhere. The cedar in the Big Box Stores is Western Red Cedar.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I work in the environmental field and wouldn't hesitate to use PT pine from Home Depot. The industry phased out CCA as a treatment in 2003 and the replacements (Alkaline Copper Quaternary - ACQ, Copper Azole - CA, and, the newest type, Micronized Copper Quaternary - MCQ) are not a human health risk. My raised beds are made up of 3 rows of 6×6 PT posts. Just like building a wall, bury the first row half below grade on a sand bed, nice and level. Alternate the corner butt joints. Pin each row down using 1/2" rebar. Drill through with a loing 1/2 spade bit, oversizing the holes by wiggling the bit as you drill. Pound the rebar in with a sledge. On each side try to get one full length of rebar through all rows and into the ground below. Deeper beds like this provide better drainage and are much easier to weed and maintain because of their height. Fill with soil and compost and till in some fresh compost every year.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

JCantin, can you post your raised beds as a project? Sounds great and would like to see pics. Thanks!


----------



## eric122 (Feb 27, 2010)

you can try advantage lumber in buffalo ny they have a online store tiger wood is a good choice you can order online and they ship right to you used them many times great lumber and service talke a look at my projects i used tiger wood in


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

TJIs work slick for raised beds. It's a significantly different look, but they can be real affordable at places like Habitat ReStores.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

These are the kind of folks that you need to look for on Craigslist.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/mat/3034180810.html


----------

